# will 921 work with only one tuner connected?



## bluesky9879 (Oct 9, 2006)

Will the 921 work with only one tuner connected to the satellite dish? I'm in the process of running the second cable, but can't seem to get it to recognize the dish on tuner 1. I know the dish is pointed correctly since I just took my working 510 off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

No


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

What model of LNB do you have?


----------



## bluesky9879 (Oct 9, 2006)

invaliduser88 said:


> What model of LNB do you have?


Dish 500


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Still doesn't matter. Both inputs need to be connected.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

bluesky9879 said:


> Dish 500


A Dish 500 can have either a legacy or Dish Pro LNB. Do you have a Dishpro LNB? If so a Dish Pro serperator will allow the 921 to be fed from 1 cable. That's what I have on my 921 and it works fine.


----------



## bluesky9879 (Oct 9, 2006)

Michael P said:


> A Dish 500 can have either a legacy or Dish Pro LNB. Do you have a Dishpro LNB? If so a Dish Pro serperator will allow the 921 to be fed from 1 cable. That's what I have on my 921 and it works fine.


It has to be a DishProPlus LNB - not just DishPro to use the ProPlus Separator.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

bluesky9879 said:


> It has to be a DishProPlus LNB - not just DishPro to use the ProPlus Separator.


Mine is a plus, however I thought the plus was that you can add additional Dish Pro LNB's without an external switch. I have a Dish Pro dual LNB aimed at 61.5 and a DPP twin on the D500.

I take it then yours is not a plus?


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

I just upgraded my equipment to DishPro from Legacy and by mistake i hooked up a dead cable to my 921 and i had just one tuner working when i checked my PIP.


----------

